# bike insurance



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

The cheapest I get for my bike is 679 TPFT
im a new rider and the bike is a 600c supersports.
It's with bike devil.

Has anyone been with them? Can someone recommend another to try a quote with?

Thanks


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

never heard of them! try Ebike or bennetts or even suzuki bike insurance 0844 888 7575


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Try H&R, Devitts or The Bike Insurer.

Failing that, look on somewhere like Londonbikers.com and look in their directory and work your way through the different companies. 
Have you checked to see what difference having an alarm or tracker will make to it?

£679 TPF+T doesn't sound too bad TBH.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Chaps.

Just went through the policy for the 679 one and the excess is 600 total and they will not pay for any damage costing <600 so not the best insurance to be honest.

Will have to look through. Can anyone please scan the correct page of a mag in of insurers that I can trawl through ? Sorry, I sound like a right scrooge but dont have time to get a mag


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I use thebikeinsurer. If it's TPFT then you're unlikely to have damage under £600 are you not?
Do a comparison and research the top 5 to compare excess etc. You should be able to get cover for riding other bikes as well.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

carole nash always been good for me, especially 1st time with em or coming back to em from somewhere else...?:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

sfstu said:


> carole nash always been good for me, especially 1st time with em or coming back to em from somewhere else...?:thumb:
> rgds stu


called them - they wont insure me full stop lol


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Try CIA insurance. If you are going TPF&T then they'll not pay out for any damage to your bike anyway. MCE Insurance are usually pretty cheap, their customer service leaves a lot to be desired though.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

have you bought a bike book yet?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nudda i was paying £376 for a blade fully comp. And thats with full no claims and im old

So £679 for tpft for a new young rider sounds right. Buy a bike mag and go through 5 or 6. But you will get about the same within a few quid.

Try going with the make of the bike company they sometimes do special offers. Only way to know is phone them buddy:thumb:


----------

